

Hosting Images With Google Storage Manager - philwhln
http://www.philwhln.com/hosting-images-google-storage-manager

======
ebun
Looks almost exactly like S3, except I don't think Amazon provides a drag-and-
drop interface through their web-client. It'll be interesting to see how this
plays out.

